# Where do you drink coffee at home?



## ColinJarecky (Sep 10, 2015)

I love coffee. I sometimes go to coffeehouse but I try to create a small place in my house, where I can relish the cup of coffee. What kind of furniture you choose ?


----------



## elonii (Jun 24, 2015)

I have an amazing 1970s vinyl easy chair which both tilts and swivels. In my old house it sat in front of a floor to ceiling window which looked out over rainforest. There was a lamp, a footstool, and a perfect side table at hand height. There's no room for such luxury here in the UK so I sit rammed up the side of my dining table with a view of a brick wall. Still a perfect moment in my special chair though


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

I don't really have any special furniture for drinking my coffee, I just make it in my kitchen and try and enjoy the moment drinking before I have to leave the house for something that'll be far less enjoyable than drinking coffee


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Usually stood up in the kitchen near coffee corner trying as best I can to avoid requests and demands from the rest of the family as I clean up after myself and then move on to the next thing to sort out.....


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Wherever I'm doing whatever I'm doing

Mostly sat at my desk working. Weekends sat on the swing bench in the garden

Or in the games room sat in this bad boy which seems to rotate sideways when I upload it


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

All over the house - if I'm working at home it gives me chance to stretch and so I like to roam and drink or if the weather is good and it's the weekend - to sit outside and savour the espresso while quizzing my wife over what she thinks about the flat white that I have made her. But sometimes it's just nice to sit and savour.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Looking out the front window, and never with trousers on.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I don't normally get chance to sit down. It's normally drunk before I get out of the kitchen. So somewhere between the sink and the hob is the usual place for me.

Maybe I should follow Jeebsy's example and drink it in the bay window, bottomless whilst starring at my neighbour.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Early morning in your pants, front garden, cup saucer supping as the rising sun glistens off your body or bloody not at all!


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Currently on my sofa, usually at the beginning of my toddlers two hour nap. Hopefully moving house soon, where I have permission for a full on coffee corner with full on n table and chairs!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

seeq said:


> Currently on my sofa, usually at the beginning of my toddlers two hour nap. Hopefully moving house soon, where I have permission for a full on coffee corner with full on n table and chairs!


Get it in writing (triplicate) and get it witnessed


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I drink coffee anywhere in the house... Clothed, naked, costumed it's all good.


----------



## oursus (Jun 5, 2015)

First one of the day from this time of year onwards normally in the kitchen, looking out of the window, I look forward every year to the first morning I can sit outside the back door & catch early rays with my morning flat, ritual


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

During the summer its sat out in the back garden with my partner,if the weather exceptionally nice we might have one straight after the other.

Rest of the year its normally on the dining table with the laptop on whilst im catching up on the latest coffeeforums.co.uk action whilst I crush some hapless opponent in online chess.


----------



## peld (Jul 30, 2014)

i have to drink it in the corner of my sofa so im not attacked on both sides by my 16 month old twin boys!


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

anywhere i damn well please.!!

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.yes, I'm single...............


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

Kitchen beside machine or at table, or else at my desk upstairs. No matter where, peace to enjoy it is critical.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

In good weather I take the rays and enjoy the coffee under the gazebo surrounded by the heady perfume of all my Wife's gardening. If the weather is awful (as is usual) I relax in my own personal space and take the rays and view the garden from inside the house. What is commonly known as the best of both worlds - can't beat it.









View attachment 16793
View attachment 16794


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

I get back into bed, taking things really slow in the mornings ahhhhhhhhh


----------



## ColinJarecky (Sep 10, 2015)

Wow, sooo many answers!







Thanks


----------



## ColinJarecky (Sep 10, 2015)

I decided to buy small coffee table (it's raw but lovely) from this shop http://takemehome-shop.com/.

Thank you for advices


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

In the bath is my prime location


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

When the In-Laws come round i drink my coffee in the attic, spill alot of it climbing the pull down ladder!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Picture please


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Picture please


Of @glevum in the attic or @robashton in the bath ???

Please clarify and censor if it's the latter.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

On occasion I have been known to take mine into the basement where i find peace and tranquility from the hustle and bustle of the daily grind


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Inverted basement:confused:


----------

